# Building traps



## jar546 (Sep 23, 2011)

Left side is the line to the grease separator, right side is the house dwv which comes to a building trap.

The sewer authority has no written requirement for a whole building/house trap but the inspector in this town always makes them install one.

How would you handle this situation?


----------



## steveray (Sep 23, 2011)

Isn't it supposed to be vented after the trap?...Never seen a whole house trap....doesn't that double trap all of the fixtures?


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes it does. However some areas require it. See  THIS (Click)  for georgia's amendment to the plumbing code requiring whole house trap. It's a diagram on page 18 of 20.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Sep 23, 2011)

Note that Section 912.4.2 of the amendment indicates that a safe waste system MAY be used as an alternative to other waste systems required by code yet, Section 912.4.3 states that it SHALL be used.

Confusing eh?

GPE


----------



## RJJ (Sep 23, 2011)

I use to require standard running traps, but with low flow toilets they have become a problem. We have since not required them. All fixtures have traps and floor drains are primed. The excess gas will vent to the roof. To many clogs with the old traps.


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes it's confusing but "the most restrictive shall be used" was my fall-back position when I was in Georgia.


----------



## TimNY (Sep 23, 2011)

Generally whole-house traps are prohibited on buildings connected to the public sewer so that the sewer can vent.  We don't allow them when connected to the sewer.  On a septic system we do not require them but will approve them if installed.


----------

